# Full Range HT satellites



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I was heavily considering the Orbs, as I am a big fan of the spherical shaped enclosure...and whatnot.

But it seems like they are just 3" full range drivers in a nice enclosure. No mention of LPF, but I bet there is one.

PE is having a sale on 3.5" full range drivers....If I put them in a standard sealed enclosure...would that work for HT? What properties would I be loooking for specifically? I have also considered the CSS FR125SR, but I am not sure...

Anyways, I think if I can find something full range, I could make a very nice HT and much lower costs, after all wood is much cheaper than steel.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

i have a bnib pair of css fr125s that's i'd sell if you were so inclined. awesome little driver


----------

